

Framebox: HTML5 wireframing tool - mcantelon
http://framebox.org/

======
randall
Good starting point. Not perfect, nor would I use it in place of other
wireframing tools yet, but getting there.

~~~
pan69
And copy & paste and undo/redo.

~~~
akhavr
You have copy&paste via Ctl-C & Ctl-V

Undo-redo is on the list

\-- dev team :)

~~~
sjs
Nitpick: I thought it didn't work because I was trying Cmd-c/v on my MacBook.
I know Macs are the outlier here but it would be nice to use the native
shortcuts for this.

~~~
akhavr
Hmm... Will test on mac.

Yes, Mac is not native in our team..

------
chrisconley
Agree with randall that it's a good starting point. Matt1 has a pretty cool
html5 mockup tool too - <http://jmockups.com>. Glad to see multiple people in
this space.

------
daviding
Nice. Feedback (Chrome 10 dev, Win7):

\- text area and input don't take my text - are they meant too?

\- is the textlink URL thing editable to make a link?

\- Imagebox would be nice

\- An editable example page showing off most features would be good, i.e. show
a completed wireframe that people can learn from.

Good luck!

~~~
shadowpwner
I'm using Chrome 10 Dev, Windows XP and the textarea/input work fine.

------
angumagu
Agreed, great start. I recommend adding a tab or tab-menu object. When I'm
wireframing, out of all the basic items I have to deal with, vertical and
horizontal menus (tabs, often) are the most time-consuming thing to deal with.
It would be great to have this object automated in a wireframing tool.

------
nerdyworm
How about a 960 or similar grid system?

------
jefe78
This may be a dumb question, but what do I do with this? I imagine this is to
give your web designer some ideas of what you want, but is there a way to
export this into an HTML/CSS format?

------
naithemilkman
This is good stuff. But isnt there already way too many wire-framing
prototyping apps already?

------
nirav
Nice tool! One thing I would like though is Image from a URL.

------
weixiyen
how do you bring objects to the front?

------
athst
wow! Very nicely done. Intuitive, simple, and it works flawlessly.

------
maxk
Brilliant tool!

------
infocaptor
Good start. But a long way from a finished product

